# PDF erzeugen



## Chrille (30. März 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (z.B. über activeX) Texte aus einem Programm in eine pdf-Datei (notfalls auch Word-doc.) zu schreiben? Oder ist das sehr kompliziert? Bin noch totaler Anfänger...

Chrille


----------



## D@nger (31. März 2005)

Hi,
hab mich eine Woche damit beschäftigt.
Es ist ein Leichtes PDF-Dateien mit gleicher Formatierung und ohne Grafiken zu erzeugen.
Ich suche dir heute mittag mal den Code raus, allerdings bist du bei Formatierungen und bei Grafiken auf Ghostscript angewiesen. Du musst zuerst einen neuen Drucker einreichten und bei Anschluss File auswählen. Damit druckst du dann mit VB die Datei aus der eine PDF entstehen soll in eine z.B. 1.ps (du musst alle Dateitypen auswählen). Dann ziehst du dir die Ghostscript-Api und erstellst somit eine PDF mit Grafiken, Formatierungen, eben das, was man von FreePDF kennt.
MFG
P.S. In eine Word-Datei?
Das ist noch einfacher:
http://www.vb-fun.de/cgi-bin/loadframe.pl?ID=vb/tipps/tip0039.shtml

MFG


----------



## Chrille (31. März 2005)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft!

Die Seite VB-Fun ist übrigens toll wie ich finde!

Chrille


----------



## D@nger (2. April 2005)

Hi,
mach ich doch gerne.
MFG


----------



## Sandokan23 (9. April 2005)

Es gibt ein schönes Freeware-Programm: PDF-Creator. Der installiert einen Druckertreiber, mit dem Du aus allen erdenklichen Anwendungen heraus eine PDF-Datei erstellen kannst. Einfach mal nach PDF-Creator googeln.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## tuxx (9. April 2005)

htmldoc ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.
google ist sehr ergiebig dazu.


----------



## Chrille (9. April 2005)

Vielen Dank u.a. für den Tip PDF-Creator. 

Finde dieses Programm im Netz  lediglich in der Version PDFCreator 0.8.0, welche laut Angabe unter Win 98, Win NT 4.0, Win 2000, Win Me, Win 95 (und somit nicht unter XP?) läuft. 
Habe im Zuge dessen ein anderes Programm entdeckt: PrimoPDF (siehe: http://www.primopdf.com, welches auch free sein soll und angeblich auch unter XP läuft (siehe: http://www.primopdf.com/install.htm ).

Chrille


----------

